# ~SOS-Art~



## KuRensan (Nov 27, 2010)

I was drawing yesterday evening and I thought: I want to show some stuff at GBATemp so:

Link Drawings:


Spoiler

















Deku Link:


Spoiler

















Nameless Drawings:


Spoiler














Normal Characters:


Spoiler














I hope you like them ^^ I will post more when I've made more

Also don't be afraid to look at my deviantart page


----------



## mameks (Dec 1, 2010)

I like your drawing style


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 1, 2010)

I like your art style as well, and I think it shines at its best when doing your own original art. The sleeping, engorged "thing" in the first Nameless Drawing is my favorite.


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Guys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never been on drawing lessons so I kind of made my own style.
some people only draw Manga or Anime but I just draw all kinds of stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:

This is my first Deku Link. I was forgotten to upload it*:



Spoiler


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 3, 2010)

Love the link.


----------



## mameks (Dec 4, 2010)

Like it.


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 18, 2010)

I have been drawing today and made this:


Spoiler











I really like him myself because of the way he stands and you never know what happened with link parents


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> I have been drawing today and made this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Zelda fan I guess


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 18, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes ^^ Link is the only human I can draw


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2010)

It's really cute.


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 19, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> It's really cute.



Thanks, I'm making more drawings with emotions. Here I have 2 other guys (not link this time)


Spoiler














I hope you like them ^^


----------



## mameks (Dec 19, 2010)

I like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chibis


----------

